# can anyone help



## noot123 (Oct 23, 2008)

I am thinking of getting a baby bearded dragon, does anyone have any advice for me, or any suggestions on where i should get one from


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

read up on care sheets thats really important!!!
when it comes to wanting one you have a lot of choice on here, have a look on the classified section


----------



## noot123 (Oct 23, 2008)

HI, thanks for the advice, have been looking at various caresheets, but they all vary on different things, any ideas on a good one to look at


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is an excellent care sheet..

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-care/92926-bearded-dragons.html

Read it, love it 

There are plenty of beardies for sale in the classifieds section, have a gander round there.


----------



## noot123 (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks mike, will take a look.


----------



## Nataliej (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, I think you're making the right choice.
Defo get a Beardie, I have two and they're amazing 

It's good to see someone actually concidering things and reading up on things before they rush out and buy one!


----------



## noot123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes i dont think its very fair to introduce any pet into the house untill you know exactly what they need and what conditions they should be kept in.
thanks


----------



## Nataliej (Oct 17, 2008)

noot123 said:


> Yes i dont think its very fair to introduce any pet into the house untill you know exactly what they need and what conditions they should be kept in.
> thanks


Exactly my point 
Goodluck with the Beardie buying !


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

noot123 said:


> I am thinking of getting a baby bearded dragon, does anyone have any advice for me, or any suggestions on where i should get one from


where are you? helps if you say.

lots of care sheets differ, so its best to read them, and just double check on here.

basicly a v hot end, and a cool end...hot 105/110 deg

uv tube 10% but changed at least once a year, often 10 month.

not wood chippings..

mix of insects and veg. must be correct size

calcium powder each day in the week and vit powder weekends.

keep spare bulbs...but dont panic if one blows, your BD wont die if it has no heat or light for a day, there tough animals..and not everyday is hot in the wild


----------



## noot123 (Oct 23, 2008)

cooljules said:


> where are you? helps if you say.
> 
> lots of care sheets differ, so its best to read them, and just double check on here.
> 
> ...


HI, im in Northampton, thanks for the advice,and i was a wondering about keeping spare bulbs didnt know whether i needed too.
thanks again


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

noot123 said:


> HI, im in Northampton, thanks for the advice,and i was a wondering about keeping spare bulbs didnt know whether i needed too.
> thanks again


i keep at least 10 spare bulbs, but thats cos i have close to a 100 animals...
yeah bulbs blow (people on here just think i suck haha!) so keep a couple...

dont foget, take them out to the garden in good sunny weather..they love it and act wild (one eye is always looking in the sky for birds)..

take a look at a lot of my animals inc BD's here out in the garden and pond
jules


----------



## noot123 (Oct 23, 2008)

cooljules said:


> i keep at least 10 spare bulbs, but thats cos i have close to a 100 animals...
> yeah bulbs blow (people on here just think i suck haha!) so keep a couple...
> 
> dont foget, take them out to the garden in good sunny weather..they love it and act wild (one eye is always looking in the sky for birds)..
> ...


I love the pics, thanks and i will keep some spare bulbs think its really good advice.
thanks again


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

noot123 said:


> I love the pics, thanks and i will keep some spare bulbs think its really good advice.
> thanks again


no probs, read some sheets and double check on here..

lots of people come on here and know nothing, ask everything but then often dont listen...thats what makes people mad! 

and you dont have to buy the expensive 'reptile' basking spot lights..just good old cheap brand ones.


----------



## lynettethebabe (Oct 15, 2008)

Me & my partner just got a baby beardie, we thought he would be difficult to look after but if you buy a few books & read care sheets off the internet it's pretty easy  I'm dead chuffed with mine, best thing i ever got :flrt:.

We got ours from a friend who breeds them, so he was handled alot & really tame. Most shops have them though.


----------



## noot123 (Oct 23, 2008)

cooljules said:


> no probs, read some sheets and double check on here..
> 
> lots of people come on here and know nothing, ask everything but then often dont listen...thats what makes people mad!
> 
> and you dont have to buy the expensive 'reptile' basking spot lights..just good old cheap brand ones.


You have been really helpful, thank you


----------



## noot123 (Oct 23, 2008)

lynettethebabe said:


> Me & my partner just got a baby beardie, we thought he would be difficult to look after but if you buy a few books & read care sheets off the internet it's pretty easy  I'm dead chuffed with mine, best thing i ever got :flrt:.
> 
> We got ours from a friend who breeds them, so he was handled alot & really tame. Most shops have them though.


I have bought a book called the bearded dragon manual written by AVS.


----------



## lynettethebabe (Oct 15, 2008)

noot123 said:


> I have bought a book called the bearded dragon manual written by AVS.


That'll be fine


----------



## noot123 (Oct 23, 2008)

lynettethebabe said:


> That'll be fine


Is there any books, websites that you can recommend me reading or going on.


----------



## lynettethebabe (Oct 15, 2008)

noot123 said:


> Is there any books, websites that you can recommend me reading or going on.



We have these two which are really good.
Barrons - Reptile Keepers Guide - Bearded Dragons - Reptile Equipment, Reptile Supplies, Livefood - Reptile Retail

Amazon.co.uk: Pet Owner's Guide to the Bearded Dragon (Pet Owner's Guide): Aidan Raftery: Books

This is a good video to watch too. 
How To Care For Bearded Dragons (Pets: Unusual Animals)


----------



## noot123 (Oct 23, 2008)

lynettethebabe said:


> We have these two which are really good.
> Barrons - Reptile Keepers Guide - Bearded Dragons - Reptile Equipment, Reptile Supplies, Livefood - Reptile Retail
> 
> Amazon.co.uk: Pet Owner's Guide to the Bearded Dragon (Pet Owner's Guide): Aidan Raftery: Books
> ...


I will have a look for them, thanks again


----------



## lynettethebabe (Oct 15, 2008)

noot123 said:


> I will have a look for them, thanks again


no probs


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

noot123 said:


> Is there any books, websites that you can recommend me reading or going on.


this is a popular one, its ok, worth getting but a couple of little niggles i have with it, but nothing too bad to worry....depends where you are, you could ask a good rep store what they they think


----------



## noot123 (Oct 23, 2008)

cooljules said:


> this is a popular one, its ok, worth getting but a couple of little niggles i have with it, but nothing too bad to worry....depends where you are, you could ask a good rep store what they they think


Thats good, i have got that book, bought it about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## noot123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi, does anyone know whether a 48x18x24 (LXWXH) would be ok to house a bearded dragon?
Thanks


----------



## Kami22 (Apr 21, 2008)

you could probably put two in there... I have a male in a 3 footer and my female hasa 4.5 footer...


----------



## noot123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks would it be ok for one though?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

noot123 said:


> Thanks would it be ok for one though?


yeah, i kept one in a 5 footer...they love to run about


----------



## noot123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi thanks for the reply been really helpful again.
:2thumb:


----------



## noot123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi, another question. If i have got a 48x18x24 vivarium (LxWxH) what size Uv Tube do i need and are there any reccomedations on which one to buy?
thanks


----------



## noot123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone???


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah that is a good piece of advice, when I took on a wee skinny beardie as a rescue I went out and spent £8 on an exo-terra 75 watt bulb that was reaching over 125 degrees. I found Asda's 40 watt spot lights work perfectly - 90p for a pack of two. A nice basking temp now of 107 degrees.
Wish someone had told me that!
Good luck with your beardie, they are lovely wee creatures.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Also I would imagine you'd want at least a 36" UV - that's what I have anyway


----------



## noot123 (Oct 23, 2008)

angela__k__84 said:


> Also I would imagine you'd want at least a 36" UV - that's what I have anyway


Thanks I was told at a reptile centre/shop that I needed the same length as my Viv, but i wasnt sure, have had so many different answers from searches and things.
thanks again


----------

